# 9 of 13?



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

Overheard a conversation last nite at Stingaree that someone, a guide maybe, had hooked 13 and got 9 to the boat. Somewhere along Galv. beach front. Anybody hear of this?


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Chad Wright


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

capt. jt


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

9 of 14 was numbers I heard and pics I seen... guy can really get after em that's for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*

But don't mention his name on here, I can't write on here what he call's the people on 2cool fishing.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

2cool fishermen?


----------



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

gater said:


> But don't mention his name on here, I can't write on here what he call's the people on 2cool fishing.


LOL


----------



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

9-14 ain't nothing, a couple buddy's and I went 21-30 one day last yr!!!!!!! That not blowin smoke that's real talk!!!


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

chad wright said:


> 9-14 ain't nothing, a couple buddy's and I went 21-30 one day last yr!!!!!!! That not blowin smoke that's real talk!!!


 thats a helluva trip....you got any pics of that day?? i bet it was a blast


----------

